# Would the Emerald Green Cory Cats be suitable for planted tank?



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

Should they be kept in the planted tank? I just bought a group of them (7 green cory cats). They seem to go around and search for the food at the bottom of the tank. I am afraid that they are gonna dig up the substrate and destroy the glosso. 

Is there anyone having some experience with them being kept in the planted tank? Would they eat your plants? 

By the way, would these corycats eat algae?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't have much experience with cories per se, but I think it's safe to say just from general knowledge that they won't bother the plants much. They won't eat them. They may nudge your glosso looking for food but it seems these fish are pretty gentle, assuming they are on the smallish side.

They don't eat algae either. They like fallen fish food and those wafers meant for bottom feeders.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think this is the case.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

They seem to swim like crazy in my tank. I just introduced them to my tank yesterday. My filter output is kinna strong but I already adjusted it to make it weaker. Could the strong current of water be the reason why the corys swim very fast like crazy?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Some fish enjoy swimming into the strong current....not sure what your guys are doing but swimming very fast is definitely better than hiding in the corner or floating belly up!

I wouldn't worry.


----------



## andrewg (Jul 27, 2008)

It's a personality thing. I've seen schools of cories on youtube surfing the fast flowing water coming for the outlet or hours on end. My cories didn't like the fast waters and stayed on the bottom of the tank but I didn't see any signs of stress either.

As far as disturbing plants, my biology teacher who introduced me to the hobby had 3-4 at least 3" long cories that would uproot some stems once in a while.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I have cories in with plants and they're fine. They may dig up some small plants while foraging though.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, they're fine in a planted tank. The only problem I've encountered with them is that they may uproot smaller things like HC before it's taken root.

It is also common for them to swim like maniacs when you first add them to a tank for some reason. I just added a group of Panda's to a tank last weekend and they did the very same thing (as all of them do), but have since settled into being normal Cory's.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

What are the favorite foods for cory cats?


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

JanS said:


> I agree, they're fine in a planted tank. The only problem I've encountered with them is that they may uproot smaller things like HC before it's taken root.
> 
> It is also common for them to swim like maniacs when you first add them to a tank for some reason. I just added a group of Panda's to a tank last weekend and they did the very same thing (as all of them do), but have since settled into being normal Cory's.


That is interesting.


----------



## CTD (Nov 16, 2008)

They are hyper!


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

mr_convitbau said:


> What are the favorite foods for cory cats?


Any sort of sinking pellet intended for bottom feeders will do. I personally use Ken's premium catfish pellets from KensFish, since it's only 3$ for a pound. I also have heard good things about Hikari's Sinking Wafers and Tetra's Tabimin. I think Omega One also makes a good pellet. Cories also love live and frozen worms.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Mar 17, 2009)

I have heard many people say that their Cory's suffered the loss of their barbels with gravel substrates or coarse sand (sharp edges). What is everyone here experience with Cory's and gravel substrates?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi McKinneyMike,

I have kept Cory's in tanks with gravel substrate for decades. I have never had a problem with loss of barbels, even when they dig down up to their gill plates.


----------



## brion0 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mine really like frozen blood worms, they also like shrimp pellets, an about any thing that makes it to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

panda cory are funny, they don't just stay at the bottom, they are searching for food all the time, any surfaces -- plant leaves, under leaves, driftwood, the gap/crack of driftwood, except the glass wall. sometimes they suddenly stop foraging, hang on the tiny leaves of the plant in upper column of the fish tank and stay still, and give me stupid look.


----------

